# Punitive Fees on EVs



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

CNBC - an hour ago: https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/11/sta...ers-with-high-fees-consumer-reports-says.html

Consumer Reports: https://advocacy.consumerreports.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Consumer-Reports-EV-Fee-analysis.pdf


----------



## FurryOne (Apr 19, 2019)

Curt Renz said:


> CNBC - an hour ago: https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/11/sta...ers-with-high-fees-consumer-reports-says.html
> 
> Consumer Reports: https://advocacy.consumerreports.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/Consumer-Reports-EV-Fee-analysis.pdf


ALEC - supported by the remaining Koch brother - purveyor of all things oil & gas, and anti-environment.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 11, 2017)

FurryOne said:


> ALEC - supported by the remaining Koch brother - purveyor of all things oil & gas, and anti-environment.


ALEC is an interesting organization. They have the largest "membership association of state Legislators" with over 98% of it's funding from outside sources. Their agenda is pushed nationwide with the help of their vast network of Legislators. The EV punitive fees is just the latest example of this. Looking at the list of Legislators and Corporations in each state, explains why so many states push the same agenda's at around the same time.
AZ has a bill now waiting for the Governor's signature to increase registration fees for EV by almost 300%.
We hear that we need to push renewables, to save our planet, but penalize those of us that actually invest in the renewable agenda.

https://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php?title=ALEC_Politicians


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It's worse than a punishment; it's a _deterrent_. When the registration fees are that high, their only purpose is to take away the lower cost of ownership advantage - in some cases making the EV cost _more _to own than a gasoline car. The gasoline car dealers can even use that as a sales strategy - tell customers considering an EV that "You'll have to pay $1200/year to register your EV, while a good ol' SUV from us will cost less than $100".


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

fwiw I understand the motivation...my roads are paved with taxes paid on gasoline. My home energy bill is 1/4 the cost of gasoline to 'fill' the 3....entirely because those transport taxes aren't built in.

Fingers crossed that they come up with a good middle ground.
Registration should be about 50 bucks...100 if getting a new physical plate or the like.
Road tax should be separated out and paid by the mile...


----------

